# Necropolis Rising for Kindle



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

My pulp zombie novel NECROPOLIS RISING is now available on KINDLE. For those who prefer their zombie fiction laced with adventure and action and well as the usual zombie chow down.

BLURB:
It took thirty minutes for the city to die. But the hunger would last forever. The military has sealed the city. No one is getting in. No one is getting out. But a team of cyber-criminals have a job to do. A job that will see them receiving a huge payout if they succeed. Or a bullet if they don't. Once inside the city staying alive proves to be just as difficult as staying dead ...

http://www.amazon.com/Necropolis-Rising-ebook/dp/B0042P53RY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1293361957&sr=1-1

NECROPOLIS RISING:

"A cracking read, a true throwback to early 80's pulp fiction at its best" Garry Charles, author of SHREDDER.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

I've just added a few more tags for you Dave.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

A totally stunning novel. The ultimate Zombie thriller.


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

stuartneild said:


> A totally stunning novel. The ultimate Zombie thriller.


Thanks for this, Stuart. So happy that you enjoyed the read.


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

velicion said:


> I've just added a few more tags for you Dave.


Thank you, kind sir. Appreciated very much.

Dave


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you know yet if you will be writing a follow up zombie tale Dave?


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

A wee tip Dave

You only need this much of the link for it to work

http://www.amazon.com/Necropolis-Rising-ebook/dp/B0042P53RY/

And this works too

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042P53RY/

Comes in handy, especially on Twitter


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

stuartneild said:


> Do you know yet if you will be writing a follow up zombie tale Dave?


The second book - Night of the Necromancer - is at the storyline stage, Stuart. I'm hoping that this will be released late 2011/early 2012.


----------



## Balrog21 (Dec 26, 2010)

You needd to get anything you can get your hands on from Dave, great author with great stories.


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

williemeikle said:


> A wee tip Dave
> 
> You only need this much of the link for it to work
> 
> ...


Thanks for this handy hint, Willie.

Alll the best

Dave


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Can't wait for the follow up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Dave, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Did this not have another title?


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

Balrog21 said:


> You needd to get anything you can get your hands on from Dave, great author with great stories.


Thank you, Balrog. Really appreciate you taking an interest in my work.

I can now inform, folk that NECROPOLIS RISING is available on amazon UK for only £0.74 & Amazon US for only $1.14.

Very best

Dave


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Bargin.


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

stuartneild said:


> Bargin.


Thanks for the support, Stuart.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

How long are you keeping the sale price for Necroplis Rising on Dave? Is it just a short term price drop? If so I'd urge people to get in quick.


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

stuartneild said:


> How long are you keeping the sale price for Necroplis Rising on Dave? Is it just a short term price drop? If so I'd urge people to get in quick.


It is likely to stay at this price until the end of January 2011, Stuart.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

January Sale lol.


----------



## Balrog21 (Dec 26, 2010)

Zombie Madness at its best! Grab this to start the new year off right!


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Is the sale still on?


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

Balrog21 said:


> Zombie Madness at its best! Grab this to start the new year off right!


Thanks Stuart - and yes, the sale is still on. $0.99 or £0.74 depending on which side of the pond you reside.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Bought it, Dave (even though it's not my usual genre). I like the way you write.

Hey--you said you had news? Will you share via e-mail?


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I've got to agree, everything I've read of Dave's has been A+.


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

Archer (the Dinosaur) said:


> Bought it, Dave (even though it's not my usual genre). I like the way you write.
> 
> Hey--you said you had news? Will you share via e-mail?


Thanks Archer! I think you already know how I feel about the Alterra series. Anyone reading, buy it. NOW.


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

stuartneild said:


> I've got to agree, everything I've read of Dave's has been A+.


Thanks, Stuart. And thank you for the amazon review. It is really appreciated.

The same goes to the amazon top 50 reviewer who gave NR a solid 5 stars ....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/cdp/member-reviews/A3FLA77LHJI8KO/ref=cm_cr_dp_auth_rev?ie=UTF8&sort_by=MostRecentReview

My unreserved thanks to you both.

Dave


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I noticed Necropolis Rising is up to number 14 on the kindle horror charts. Well done Dave.


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

Down to 21 now, Stuart .... but its a thrill for the book to be doing so well. My thanks to you and anyone else who has supported Necropolis Rising since its release.

Very best

Dave


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

It's a great book Dave, and I can see it creeping back up the charts again soon.


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

stuartneild said:


> It's a great book Dave, and I can see it creeping back up the charts again soon.


NR back to #12 in Zombies, Vampires and Werewolves kindle book charts, Stuart ... you are psychic! 

It also has a new cover ...


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

It's up to number three!!!!!


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

stuartneild said:


> It's up to number three!!!!!


It's peaked at #3 ... but it was an exciting ride, while it lasted ...



Necropolis Rising: Staying alive is about to become just as tough as staying DEAD ....


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Going to have to put this on my wish list.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I can still see this getting to number one. It ain't over yet.


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

Christopher Beck said:


> Going to have to put this on my wish list.


Thanks Chris ... it is currently #6 in the UK Kindle Horror charts ... people seem to like it


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Good to see that it is doing well for you, Dave. Awesomeness.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

It's at number 2 in one of the amazon charts now.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Lets bump this one back to the top. Come on #1.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

If this doesn't get to number one, it will be a crime.


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

Necropolis Rising is now officially a #1 on the amazon UK kindle horror charts

Thank you to all who have supported this project

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Necropolis-Rising/dp/B0042P53RY/ref=pd_ts_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Well done Dave. This is great news.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Downloaded and in the TBR pile, although when it's digital, I don't suppose it can be called a pile, more a file!


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

It's in my pile as well.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Best zombie novel I've ever read.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

stuartneild said:


> Best zombie novel I've ever read.


Awesomeness.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Great to hear the follow up has already been started on.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Do you know how many follow ups you may write?


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I hope Dave writes a few.


----------

